
Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a visual UI development tool for ReactJS? - andrewstuart
React seems incredibly well suited to visual application design.<p>The comparison that jumps to mind is the old Delphi IDE let you pull components onto your application and then customise the code.<p>The most painful and time consuming aspect of React development is pulling the UI together.  That&#x27;s not React&#x27;s fault - there should be a really nice IDE that lets you fly around adding components and tying things together.<p>Does any have experience of such a thing?  And I&#x27;m looking for something for the professional developer - not a toy that only gets a little bit of the way there before you give up and have to return to coding it all by hand.
======
Fission
There are two that come to mind:

Divjoy, made by a former YC founder:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20688044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20688044)

OpenChakra, an open source editor:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22307270](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22307270)

------
cercatrova
[https://www.framer.com/](https://www.framer.com/) is a UI tool that uses
React under the hood, maybe try this?

